# 270 Smokers



## rsedani0209 (Feb 4, 2017)

So I had been doing some research into 270 smokers before I bought mine used and there isn't much info out there on them. Despite the lack of personal experience information on many forums I decided to dive in and get them anyway. 

I purchased the large and the standard model. I was originally looking at getting a Humphreys or an assassin but for the price I paid for both of them I figured I couldn't turn it down ( plus the wife was on board with getting 2 smokers for the price of the one I was looking at). 

I figured I would give my opinion on them. I am currently on my second cook with the standard size. The first cook I did a whole chicken and a package of leg quarters with some of my own chicken rub along with some brats and store bought kielbasa. They turned out amazing being it's only the first time smoking a whole chicken and the second smoking individual pieces.  Today I have a pork butt, 2 racks of baby back ribs, some country style ribs, and a beef roast cooking. I figure I have a new cookers must try everything to see how they turn out and since I'm impatient I decided to do it all in 2 cooks. 

Compared to my UDS I made these cookers are phenomenal. I love my UDS but man cooking in Northwest Wisconsin in the middle of winter (17 degrees out during my first cook, and 20 degrees today) the insulated smokers make a huge difference. The dual exhaust chamber was confusing and still kind of is but the people at 270 have given me a lot of tips on using them. I want to start with the fact that these things come up to temp very fast. Both cooks in sub 20 degree weather we to temp within 1/2 hour following their recommended directions. They hold temp great and fuel consumption is very minimal. So far all of the food have been fantastic. They are also very easy to move as well. 

Any one with more info on them is more than welcome to post on here to help educate people who are looking to purchase a nice cooker. Plus I would like more info or tips on using mine as well 
	

		
			
		

		
	


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats!

Sounds like you got a great deal on a couple of quality smokers!

Al


----------

